# fischeri 'Purple Adipose'



## Silvan (Nov 18, 2015)

a bit cupped this time around. But, it's the first flower on that spike that hasn't blast, so I'll take it! 







first flower on the 4N version... the staminoid shield look like it fused with the lip... weird.. 











fischeri 'Purple Adipose', schlimii, fischeri 4N





Second flower on both fischeri


----------



## eggshells (Nov 18, 2015)

Lovely, congratulations.


----------



## John M (Nov 18, 2015)

A beautiful trio.....especially the fischeri 'Purple Adiopose'!


----------



## trdyl (Nov 18, 2015)

That first one is a diploid?


----------



## Hien (Nov 18, 2015)

You mean the chubby one is the regular fischerii while the 4N is actually smaller and skinner?


----------



## Silvan (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! 



Hien said:


> You mean the chubby one is the regular fischerii while the 4N is actually smaller and skinner?



Yup! I bought this one about two years ago from Piping Rock Orchids. The tag only says 'selected' x sib. 

The 4N is still very young with a leafspan of roughly around 4 inches. So I believe that it will get better with age.


----------



## theorchidzone (Nov 18, 2015)

Beautiful. We bloomed out a schlimii which is almost certainly 4N. Very fat leaves, staminode was much larger, but the flower looked like your second one.
Flower was larger, I think but form was terrible. I want to see it bloom again.
JC



Silvan said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eaborne (Nov 18, 2015)

Lovely indeed!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 18, 2015)

Delightful, but put that thing on a diet


----------



## trdyl (Nov 18, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Yup! I bought this one about two years ago from Piping Rock Orchids. The tag only says 'selected' x sib.



Cool! Now I know where to go if my fischeri blooms out as something else.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2015)

I agree, #1 is #1.


----------



## abax (Nov 18, 2015)

Love the fuzz and color of #1.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 20, 2015)

Great 'Purple Adipose' !!!! lovely flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## eteson (Nov 20, 2015)

Great to see. love the fat one!

some of the plants of this cross (Select x sib) from Glen would be also 4N. I got from him some seedlings and a couple of them are most likely 4N. I have been unable of getting consistent chromosome numbers from them but the stromatic cells are close enough to the size of a 4n fischeri. Your plant looks very much like those plants... leaves are much thicker and shorter than in other fischeri plants.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 20, 2015)

Great 'Purple Adipose'!!! Jealous!!!


----------



## Silvan (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks all!
I guess that getting a 4N plant by selected line breeding is the way to go for flower quality ....



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Delightful, but put that thing on a diet



Adipose is the diet 
The fat just walks away!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57g3dKzYMuU


----------



## Carkin (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh, they are soooooo sweet! Especially love that first chubby, chubby!!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 21, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Adipose is the diet
> The fat just walks away!



Yay Dr. Who!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 21, 2015)

pretty in pink


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh, I like the chubby dark one on the left.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Nov 30, 2015)

Me too. Chubby ficherii is cuteness overload. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 4, 2015)

The fischeri 'Purple Adipose' is gorgeous!


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent you a PM.


----------

